# My Pigeon Parents dont feed the babies



## sameero10 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone.


Im just a new in this nice group & just subscribed Today. Since two or three months one of my pair pegeon, starting not to feed the babies. I don't know what is behind that. before four or five days one of the egg was hatching and the other one in three days. before yesterday the new one has died and yesterday the old one died. Would you help in this matter.



Thank you & have a nice day.


----------



## Braddah (Nov 20, 2015)

Do u have grit and minerals in loft and did u prep your birds before breeding like medicating them


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Did the parents used to feed the young (other batch of young before this one) and just did not feed this batch well? Are you sure the babies died from not being fed (was their crops empty all the time)? Are the parents sitting on the young but not feeding them or did they just abandon the babies completely? Are the parents healthy and active? What breed of pigeons?


----------



## sameero10 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Dear*

First of all thanks for everyone has responde to my issue. The parents used to feed the first babies before for the first three deliveries. After that the issue starting. The parents are healthy and active, but I think they became aggrassive a little bet. Yesterday I have replace the male with other male, lets try. See the attached pic of my pigeons. 


Thank you again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no attached pic. How many hatches have they had in what period of time?


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Hello!

One must consider that sometimes if the pair has had more than one batch and same results has happened (assumed under standard health conditions) then it might just be that the pair is not good at raising hatch-lings. 

I hope this may not offend the forum or anyone, but have you tried just allowing them to hatch one fledgling rather two?

Personally I would attempt one fledgling and see if they can handle it (again assumed under standard health conditions) and if so... then they as a pair just might not be very good at raising a pair of babies.

:?) so trying a different male may be a good idea. Also you must consider the time frame your pair is laying and raising fledglings. Do not want them to over work their selves.. which could be a cause of the issue.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

sameero10 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> Im just a new in this nice group & just subscribed Today. Since two or three months one of my pair pegeon, starting not to feed the babies. I don't know what is behind that. before four or five days one of the egg was hatching and the other one in three days. before yesterday the new one has died and yesterday the old one died. Would you help in this matter.
> ...


If the first egg is hatching a day or two before the second the second hatchling will be small and may not compete for feedings. So that is a problem as the first hatchling has a one or two day growth on its sibling. Baby pigeons are one of the fastest growing animals at this stage. If this is the problem which I'm guessing because I can't understand your post as much as I would like. Then you need to manage your breeding and not let them go at it all the time. Three times in a year to hatch the eggs is good enough and gives the pair the rest they need for their health. When you do decide to not use fake eggs then you would wait for the first egg to be laid, immediately take it out and put a fake in. When the second egg is laid, take the fake out and place the real one beside the second. That way they will be incubated at the same time and hatch close together and you won't have a smaller hatchling to worry over.

If the parent birds are just stop feeding both of them then I would say there was a disease that the parents are carrying and there is more to the story than just being bad parents. It is highly unusual for pigeons NOT to feed their young if they are present at the nest. If they get chased off by a predator or disturbance then that can affect parenthood. So there are no easy answers, you have to give more details and perhaps a picture of your loft and breeding area and nest boxes. I have a feeling it is multiple things going on here.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I wanna say exactly the above.

Same thing happened to squabs of my mourning doves. It was mice/squirrels to blame. Squabs never looked attacked. Rat poison brought end to the menace. Hope your loft don't have mice, Sameer.


----------

